# Datenbank



## slady (26. Jul 2005)

Guten Tag zusammen,

hätte folgende Frage für Heute:

Hab ne Datenbank mit wo ich durch DISTINCT Befehl jeweils die einzelnen Währungspaare auswähle. Dies soll aber als Grundlage einer Schleife mit Java dienen die mir von jedem Eintrag in meiner Selektion die letzten 1000 Einträge aus der Quelldatenbank aussucht. Eine der Spalten enthält nummerische Einträge die multipliziert mit 60 Anzahl der vergangenen Minuten darstellen. Dies soll dann das Sortierkriterium sein für die letzten 1000 Einträge.
Habe folgenden Code:

int j = 0;
    // Im Array befinden sich durch DISTINCT selektierte einzelne Währungspaare    
    while(curPairs[j] != null){
            // Aktueller Array Element kommt in die SQL-Statement
            String sqlStatement = "SELECT " + curPairs[j] + " FROM RATES_1MIN WHERE weiß ich nicht weiter :-(";
            try{
                Statement st = mysqlcon.createStatement(); 
                // Ergebnis der aktuellen Abfrage, allerdings alle Einträge eines Währungspaares
                ResultSet rSet = st.executeQuery(sqlStatement);
                // Oder soll hier die WHERE Bedingunb erfolgen
                // In dem rSet Objekt wird nach letzten 1000 Einträgen gesucht
                String last1000 = "SELECT ";
                // Objekte schliessen
                st.close();
                rSet.close();
            }
            catch(Exception e){
                System.out.println(e.getMessage());
            }

            j++;
        }

Für jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## DP (26. Jul 2005)

verstehe das problem nicht ganz... machste halt ne entsprechende sortierung (order by id oder datum oder so) und beschränkst den select mittels limit 0,1000 auf 1000 rows und feierabend...


----------



## slady (26. Jul 2005)

Jo, danke! Habe ausprobiert und mit viel Mühe hat es doch geklappt.

Vielen dank


----------

